# Mandala seeds; ANYONE ?



## meds4me (Jul 21, 2009)

anyone have any exp w/ them ? I'm lookin at the "hashberry" and "8 mile high" for the fall session. Anyone have any kind of "good" reports ? Thanks and Peace:hubba:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 21, 2009)

*ive grown there white satin ,,,was very pleased with results *


----------



## meds4me (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks UKgirl...The Hog is runnin around here locally and it smells like cat pi$$  . Really tired of the 'mersh and got bag seed runnin od rite now. I really want somethin w/ some fire and tasty !!!! readin the description sounded just like the ticket !


----------



## meds4me (Jul 21, 2009)

Currently im re-doing the indoor room and its now 3 rooms in one. area for cloning , veg is 4'x4' and the flowering is 4'x8'. Even have the "closet" for drying ! 
Goal is to have 5-10 plants at 5' to 6' in hieght. 2- 1000 hps and 2-4oo mh for veg.I plan on starting a journal once beans arrive !


----------



## Rockster (Jul 21, 2009)

Satori,White Satin,Speed Queen,Kalichakra,all really nice strains but Hashberry is a total minger!

Grown them or smoked them all but the Hashberry was grown out by maybe 15 people on one forum and 3/4 of them said it was pants and I agree.

I don't know how Hashberry ever got released to be honest?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 21, 2009)

Satori, Speed Queen, and Safari Mix (at the time experimental White Satin and Kalichakra crosses)--I was very impressed with all the strains I grew.


----------



## Relentless999 (Jul 29, 2009)

I recently puchased speed queen and will be trying it soon. ive heard good things about this strain.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jul 30, 2009)

i love the breeder's backstory, the amount of info he provides, the quality of work he does.

he just seems oldschool or whatever. an actual scientist...

ive got 4 satori females(4/5seds were females!!!). they are the most amazing plants ive grown yet and just look so special.

the stems are beastly, the fans are huge and very low in numbers, the budding is EXPLOSIVE. i got 1 sat, 1 sat dom with indy traits, 1 indy dom with sat traits, and one very indica. the ind dom with sat traits put on thumb sized super dense buds in the first 2 weeks of flowering. that one is also COVERED in trichs as of wk 2 flowering. and many are already cloudyish which is awesome for this 12 week strain!


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jul 30, 2009)

ive also heard the same about hashberry. all of the seeds are great EXCEPT that strain.

maybe we just don't know how to grow it how he did? i dunno.


----------



## purplephazes (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi there meds4me if you check the bottom of this page you will find a lot more information provided and checkout benny420's satori in his multistrain grow its about to climb over his fence ! LOL ! Take care !


----------



## meds4me (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone ! The Satori sounded great but i'm a pain patient and something fruity is what i'm after...I'll get the 8 mile but i guess i'll look some more for another version !


----------



## Lemmongrass (Aug 18, 2009)

my 4 satori smell like the fruitiest combonation of fruit ive ever smelled.

when i walk into my room i cant identify the smell. its a combo of every apple, banana, kiwi, papya, mango, strawberry, pinetree, diesil, windex, irish spring soap, mountain fresh laundry soap, turpentine, ether, everything.

unlike the smell of anything ive grown. its just a cluster fk of every smell i can observe. sept spicy. zero spice smell even on the indica phenos.


----------



## Dubbaman (Aug 30, 2009)

Go with the Satori :aok: its a fruity floral sent that is great for any pain's. Im with everyone on the Hashberry too, it was a p.i.t.a. didn't like nutes and was very temperamental, low weights at harvest and when seeded it was almost all seeds the high wasn't great for longevity but it was strong and hashy.


----------



## Big Head (Oct 5, 2009)

I've grown all of mandalas strains except the two new ones and would say from most potent to least for me would be satori mandala1 sadhu hashberry kali white satin speed queen in that order.satori was great all around smoke maybe could of had a little more potency to it(not quite up to the hype). Hashberry being a tie for third for high and for longevity of high i wouldn't know cuz 2hrs after smokin i would be sleeping lol.  great body buzz. infact hashberry is my favorite except for satori because with hashberry i get  high yields of lemony hashy berry taste smell and rock hard nugs  because of room i only still run satori ,mandala1 and hashberry even though sadhu was maybe little more potent(more heady)but Not much difference from hashberry. HB just yields much more.   Mandala1 is great too. purple minty fruity buds that made me lose track of time which yields about the same as satori.  Sadhu was very similiar to hashberry but short and lower yields.  WS kali SQ  were either very fluffy buds like kali that smelled like hay "ok high though" or like SW,SQ that were lower yielding with highs that just lacked flavor and that left me asking "am i even high" I found all of  mandala gear to have very low nute needs  handle high temps. easy to grow . outdoors they count on a photo-period close 12/12 to flower so if your above 40'lat  they won't finish until the end of oct/first wk nov or at least for me they don't which makes them a better indoor plant around here.


----------



## Relentless999 (Oct 5, 2009)

Crap. That's the first negative comment I've heard about sq. I have some seeds


----------



## kasgrow (Oct 5, 2009)

The speed queen was a nice happy up high for me. Satori was the most potent of the mandala strains I have grown and it produced well. Hashberry didn't impress me. The kalichakra was a nice plant also. I have more mandala seed strains but those are the only ones I have grown out.


----------



## Barbapopa (Oct 6, 2009)

I popped all 20 of my Satori seeds with about 16 that made it the late seedling stage.  Pretty darn good IMO, can not wait to take them for a spin.  I will keep you posted.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 6, 2009)

Relentless999 said:
			
		

> Crap. That's the first negative comment I've heard about sq. I have some seeds



I think the poster must have done something wrong.  Speed Queen is one of my favorite strains.  I abused my girls and they still produced 3 ozs and 3.5 ozs respectively.  Let me see if I can find a picture...

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33109


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 6, 2009)

You know..I just realized. I could live to be a 110 and not grow every type of weed I want to. kind of made me sad..


----------



## 420benny (Oct 6, 2009)

THG, I hope you are correct. I am planning on big things with my SQ beans. Others have spoken highly of them here before. Maybe this one grow was  messed up? No offense if it was, stuff happens.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 6, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> THG, I hope you are correct. I am planning on big things with my SQ beans. Others have spoken highly of them here before. Maybe this one grow was  messed up? No offense if it was, stuff happens.



My SQ had nice tight compact buds and the high was a great up energetic high.  The girls were lollipopped.  Did you check out the pics in the links in the post above?

Here is a pic of one of my SQ not long before she got the chop-chop.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=85015&d=1225035125


----------



## 420benny (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't see any link to pics. Please tell.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 7, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=85015&d=1225035125

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33109

Speed Queen


----------

